# Simulationsstrecke



## Kondigs (15 Dezember 2007)

Hallo aus Bayern, 

ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
Ich will eine Simulationsstrecke aufbauen.

*Simulationsstrecke heißt:*

Ein Bandförderer 10 m lang je 1 Meter soll eine Leine angebracht werden.
Wird an ein einer leine gezogen muss der Bandförderer in 30 sekunden stehen bleiben, soweit man nicht ein zweitesmal an der leine ziecht. 
Wird die Leine innerhalb der 30 Sekunden zum zweiten mal gezogen darf der Bandförderer nicht stehen bleiben.

Die Aktivitäten wie oft an der Leine gezogen wurde , sowie welche Leine gezogen wurde Leine 1..2...3...4....5..10, wie lange der Bandförderer stehen gebleiben ist  muss dann an einem Monitor bzw. TFT oder Plasma angezeigt werden.



Ein Gurtförderer habe ich Organisiert gebraucht (Kosten 3500€)
Bildschirm ist ein Plasmaferseher angedacht mit PC eingang (1000€)

Was ich nocht bräuchte:

SPS Programm 
Schaltschrank 


Ich habe zwar ein Meistertitel(Metall) habe aber nicht das nötige Wissen um ein SPS Programm zuschreiben.


Wie kann ich mein Idee am besten umsetzten ??
Welches Prog. bräuchte man dafür ??

gruß

mondigs


----------



## Kondigs (16 Dezember 2007)

*??*

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen.

Gibt es vielleicht ein Standardprogramm für so was ?
oder ist jemand im Forum der mir das Umsetzten könnte gegen Honorar natürlich  wie hoch wären die kosten wenn ich mir umsetzten lassen würde?


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
das ist wohl eher ne aufgabe für eine logo, oder easy, wenn es nichts mit not aus ist, bei interesse schreib ich dir was für die logo, kostenlos.
also mit richtiger sps und visu wird das schweineteuer.


----------



## Kondigs (16 Dezember 2007)

*schweine teuer*

reichen 5000€


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
kommt drauf an, 5000 mit pc, und visu, hardware, verkabelung, programmierei, das wird eng, frag mal andre räppel, der ist manchmal im chat


----------



## godi (16 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Was willst du genau für ein SPS - System einsetzen?
Hast du bis jetzt nur das Förderband ohne elektrische Komponenten?

Brauchst du das für eine Ausstellung?
Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall NOT - AUS usw auch!

Naja 5000€ mit Visualisierung wird sich glaube ich nicht ganz ausgehen...

godi


----------



## zotos (16 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> frag mal andre räppel, der ist manchmal im chat



Und für die Inbetriebnahme seinen Freund die xxx-Schwuchtel. Aber da wird während der Inbetriebnahme ohne Not exzessiv von Schmiermerkern Gebrauch gemacht. Wenn man mal eine Information von ihm möchte verschiebt er es auf ggf. und sitzt die seine Vorlauten Ankündigungen einfach mal aus.


----------



## Kondigs (16 Dezember 2007)

*Brauchst du das für eine Ausstellung?*

Hallo, 

ich brauche es für eine Ausstellung.
Brauche zwar kein Not Aus aber aber ohne ein Not Aus könnte ich probleme mit der Arbeistssicherheit bekommen.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur den Gurtförderer!!

Habe nur noch 10000€ kapital zu Verfügung







godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was willst du genau für ein SPS - System einsetzen?
> Hast du bis jetzt nur das Förderband ohne elektrische Komponenten?
> ...


----------



## Steve81 (16 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es bei dir in der Nähe vielleicht eine Schule bei der man eine Weiterbildung zum Automatisierungstechniker oder ähnliches machen kann? Vielleicht gibts dort einen Schüler der noch eine Aufgabe für ein Technikerprojekt sucht (bei mir war es damals wirklich nicht einfach einen Betrieb zu finden wo man eine Aufgabe bekam und privat wirds halt ziemlich teuer). Der könnte dich dann von der Elektr. Seite her unterstützen.
Da würdet ihr beide davon profitieren. Er hätte ein Abschlußprojekt und du hättest jemanden der die Arbeiten erledigt die du nicht kannst bzw. teilweise auch garnicht darfst.


----------



## Kondigs (16 Dezember 2007)

*Techniker Schule*

ich habe kontakt zu einer Ausbildungswerkstatt wo Elektroniker und Mechatroniker ausgebildet werden.

Weiss aber nicht ob es die Auszubildenden gebacken bekommen.

Gruß 

Kondigs


----------



## Steve81 (16 Dezember 2007)

Da würde ich den Ausbildern das Projekt einfach mal vorstellen. Schließlich gibt es für die Azubis keine bessere Möglichkeit etwas zu lernen als an einem realen Projekt.

Also bei uns im Betrieb haben die Azubis schon mehrere sehr ansehnliche Projekte für Messestände auf die Beine gestellt.
Außerdem ist der oder die Ausbilder ja warscheinlich auch Meister oder Techniker und kann den Arbeitsaufwand für die Azubis gut abschätzen und diese auch praktisch unterstützen.

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen, kostet ja nichts.

Normalerweise sollte sich jeder Ausbilder über die Möglichkeit einer so praxisnahen Unterrichtsmöglichkeit freuen!


----------



## Steve81 (18 Dezember 2007)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema (Simulationsstrecke) zurück zu kehren!

Hallo Kondigs, hast du schon bei der Ausbildungswerkstatt nachgefragt?
Würde mich interessieren was die dazu sagen.





Vielleicht sollte man beim Stammtisch mal das Thema *zotos VS. IBN-Service* aufmachen!


----------



## edison (18 Dezember 2007)

Nochmal was zum urspünglichen Thema:

Ist der vorhandene Bandförderer komplett incl. Elektrik, ggfs. auch schon mit Not aus?
Oder muß das auch neu?
Eine kleine Cpu reicht ja soweit aus, wenn schon Elektrik vorhanden ist...
Mehr Angaben wären schon hilfreich.
Über den Daumen sollte das Budget reichen.
Bin auch gerne bereit ein Angebot abzugeben


----------



## Kondigs (19 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 

die Ausbildung würde es mir machen . 
Nur haben Sie Januar Februar nicht Zeit das Projekt umzusetzten. 

Braucht jemand noch ein Auftrag bzw. kann mir die Simulationsstrecke Aufbauen ?

Termin Ende mitte Februar !!:wink:


----------



## Steve81 (19 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Kondigs,
hätte prinzipiell nichts gegen so einen Auftrag, hab aber selbst momentan keine Zeit. Ebenso wäre es wohl besser wenn du jemanden findest der bei dir in der Nähe wohnt (Anfahrtskosten u.s.w.).
Edison hat ja schon geschrieben dass er Interesse hätte.


edison schrieb:


> Bin auch gerne bereit ein Angebot abzugeben


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (20 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Kondigs, ich denke ich wüsste da eine Lösung für Dich. Sende nur kurz eine Mail an Wildnerj@web.de Grüße zurück aus Bayern FA


----------



## gravieren (20 Dezember 2007)

Hi

Wo befindet sich das Projekt.  (Ort)


----------

